

Stop Allowing App Reviews From Beta iOS Versions - appbot
http://stuartkhall.com/posts/stop-allowing-app-reviews-from-beta-ios-versions

======
callumjones
I'm surprised this still an issue with the iOS betas, surely developers have
made enough noise for Apple to begin adding beta only restrictions to the App
Store?

It's a shame that these people also exist, confusing a beta for production
ready usage and taking it out on the third party developers.

------
victorology
Definitely agree. We tested our app and it has some minor issues on the beta
but I would hate for users to leave bad reviews due to this.

